# looks like it is goobers turn



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well her name is actually BRB Graceful demeanor...but goober fits her better. Her ligaments are still there but are super soft, this doe has a history of progressing fast, so once her ligs go soft you have to watch her! I shave her up today and am very very happy with how she looks, you see this is one of the good looking does...then a couple look crappy...anywyas I have some pics of her, let me know how many you think. She is bred to Brandywine Farms hercules.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If there are supposed to be photos they didn't come up for me.... 

She sure sounds like a Goober! LOL


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Guess I was being a dork....duh. Ok sorry here are the pictures!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is hard o say with out an "overhead" view, but I think she will give you :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a purty girl!! Without a rear shot it's hard to tell how wide she is but going by her depth she'll have :girl: :boy: :girl: .....so hows the progress going??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like babies soon!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha yay goob! 
PS

The little doe and buck and gia are super awesome.. and i absolutely love loki(his name) he is a houdini though.. so is su (vieni su)


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

What goats are you talkin about Sarah lol, I thought you named the buckling narcisusis or something like that lol. Oh and the little doeling lol. Sorry I am being retarded. I definently thing trips, she is deep and REALLY wide, so who knows. She has some discharge and just within the last few hours her udder has doubled in size. Her ligs are gone. I have a feeling that she will have them tonight. She isent doing much, she is eating, but I have a feeling she is will lay down and have them. I will keep you all updated, she will probably have them in the middle of the night lol..


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok well, she is peeing frequently and then turning around sniffing the pee then curling her lip lol. It is quite funny! THen she is talking like she is talking to her babies, baby talk I guess you want to call it. She isent really pawing or anything and dosent seem too uncomfortable, but her back will hunch slightly every once in a while. I dont know, we are making progress but I dont know if it will be tonight unless she steps it up a notch. I will go get some updated pictures. here real quick


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy sounded like you had a sleepless night! I hope she kidded for you and you were able to get a little sleep.

I love how she looks very deep doe and her udder is looking really nice


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing now? Keep us posted.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I know know that she is a drama queen, still no babies but we are very very close. She kept me up all night last night cause she was pawing and crying and doin the baby talk. I am watching her now and she is defiently close now lol. I am sooo tired it is not even funny! As soon as these little ones make and appeareance and they get eating and I know they are ok.....I will be :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

sixshooterfarm said:


> Well I know know that she is a drama queen, still no babies but we are very very close. She kept me up all night last night cause she was pawing and crying and doin the baby talk. I am watching her now and she is defiently close now lol. I am sooo tired it is not even funny! As soon as these little ones make and appeareance and they get eating and I know they are ok.....I will be :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


 I bet you will but I KNOW you will do that AFTER you give us a update, RIGHT :question: :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i did name him narcissus , but it didn't fit on his paperwork. and loki fits him better. loki is the viking god of mischief and fire. so since he is always getting out and being mischivious and he's so hot! haha

tell goober to have them already!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well she is being a drama queen, we are almost there .....ugh I am tired lol. I can feel feet so I will come back in and give you guys yet another update when it happens lol!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope she is progressing! You can feel feet???? Were you in her to be able to feel the feet?? I pray she has an easy and healthy delivery ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies coming!!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is to a happy and easy safe delivery. :thumbup: :hi5: ray:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well that wasent fun. We have a HUGE and I mean HUGE single buck..... :roll: :veryangry: I have bounced her and still feel something hard in there bouncing back, but when I reach in all I feel is placenta.... I am confused. Maybe she has a placenta for each baby??? I dont know but I am going to watch her and see what happens. Both momma and baby are doing good, baby is real cute, chocolate and white. I will get pics here soon


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. That is great. Good thing you were there. Hope all will be fine and you can go get some :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the buckling! I hope that everything is ok and we get to see him soon!

Allison


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wow that must be a huge kid!! i coulda sworn she was having triplets!

congrats on the baby :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on the big baby boy! :boy: Hope you get things straitened out soon. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had them have a placenta and then another kid so it is possible. 

Congrats on the boy :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness!! A traumatic birth was not what I was expecting to hear...I hope she is doing well and her boy has eaten...congrats and hope to see this little monster soon :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonder how the finale went? Hope the boy is doing well and the doe too, of course.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I am uploading pictures right now I am sorry that I havent written you guys. Momma and baby are doing well. She did NOT have anymore, I am very dissaponted in her right now lol. I love my little guy very much, I do have a question tho, I really had to yank on the little guys left leg to get him out, I honeslty dident think I was going to get him out. Anyways, I had to yank on that leg a bit and Now the leg seems weak. He can walk on it and everything but every once in a while it will buckle on him, and he has a limp. Now I know this was to be expected, but is there anything I can do to help him along, get him walking right??


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

What do you think about her udder, now this was before she kidded, she was hunched up thats why she is hockey. What ya think


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

not bad! 

aww that baby is sooooo cute.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh he's sooo cute! It's tough to get a sweet little guy like that and at the same time be a little
disappointed it's a boy! I know how you feel! All my boys were just really pretty flashy guys, the 
two little girls are just black, one has a little white, but oh well, next time. I know "color is only the 
frosting", but still.... :roll: 

So, about the leg, gentle massage, and maybe a little Theragesic. How's he doing this morning?


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Di said:


> Oh he's sooo cute! It's tough to get a sweet little guy like that and at the same time be a little
> disappointed it's a boy! I know how you feel! *All my boys were just really pretty flashy guys, the
> two little girls are just black*, one has a little white, but oh well, next time. I know "color is only the
> frosting", but still.... :roll:
> ...


The reminds of what my grandmother always said, "God made the males more handsome then the females to keep predators away!"

course I was like 7 and I think she was talkin bout birds but it just clicked when I read that lol


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

The little guy is doing good, everyonce in a while the leg will buckle, but for the most part he can get around really well. He still has a limp tho. I am sure it will go away, I mean I am not suprised because I had to pull on that leg BAD to get him out, I am suprised I dident break it! ok but here is my other question for all you nigi people. This little guy has moon spots..... :leap: I mean I was very happy when I saw them but at the same time went, wait mom and dad dont have them that I can see....soooooo were did they come from??? I looked in the pedigree and cant seem to find anyone that has them, but then there were a couple that I couldent find pictures of, so is it possible for the moon spots to just show up out of no where if there are some farther back in the pedigree. I know my other buck who threw moonspots is not the father cause she was never ever near him, and he throws LOTS of moon spots, not just some moon spots, ask SDK on here, she has a buckling out my my moonspotted buck and her buckling is just covered in them. You can look on my website for the pedigrees. The mom is BRB Graceful Demeanor and dad is Brandywine Farms Hercules. Mom is a chocolate and white, dad is red and white and I get a chocolate and white with moonspots.... I am confused lol. I will post pictures tomarrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh he is handsome. Moms udder looks really nice!!!!!!!!!!

as to the moonspots, it looked like in the picture of him with her face she has moonspots on her chin :shrug: but maybe it is a glare off something


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

It is funny that you say that Stacey. I figured out that he had moonspots yesterday, I was looking at him and I thought there was a shadow or a glare on him yesterday cause he had this huge patch that wasent colored the same as the rest of the fur, I was looking and looking going what the heck is that, I went in his pen and held him and couldent beleive it, it is a huge moonspot!! I was so excited lol, but then I questioned if it was possible she got in with the other buck, but it is impossible! I am dowloading pictures soon!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea loki has thousands of spots. he has a big one right on his butt and it makes him look like he has the poops , but its a spot! haha

my blue eyed buck has two moonspots rachael, and neither mom dad nor either set of grandparents have them so i have no idea either


----------

